# McDonalds country specific offerings around the world



## OzPaleAle (17/10/13)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_availability_of_McDonald's_products

Has a nice list of the country specific products from around the world.
The old Mc dees doesn't have a lot to offer me as a vego except a big mac no meat.... But still interesting list to look at.

Bit of a McFalafel in Egypt perhaps or Mc Currywurst in Germany


----------



## heyhey (17/10/13)

Your link didn't work for me

Link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_availability_of_McDonald's_products


----------



## OzPaleAle (17/10/13)

Thanks, looks like the hyperlink missed a bit at he end of mine...


----------



## OzPaleAle (17/10/13)

Thanks, looks like the hyperlink didn't like the apostrophe.


----------



## Hoppers (17/10/13)

Ive had Maccas in spain years ago, and they served beer and spirits !


----------



## treefiddy (17/10/13)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_availability_of_McDonald%27s_products

Edit: NZ gets pavlova! I will continue to not eat McDonalds in protest.


----------



## goomboogo (17/10/13)

Do they have food? I've only ever used McDonald's as a public toilet.


----------



## Bribie G (17/10/13)

I have a Maccas about six times a year, when travelling usually. I love the Angus Burgers but at the end of the day prefer Hungry Jacks. 

People who sneer at Maccas are usually the same people who say "I don't watch Commercial Television or shop at Woolworths and never never eat white bread or drink tap water" etc. Compared to a lot of restaurant foods such as Italian and Indian with not a veggie in sight and loaded with fats, burger joints actually provide a lot more nutrients. 

Cooking is my major hobby, probably over home brewing, so I always take note of ingredients, nutritional values etc. Problem with Maccas is the over use of sugar and salt and the use of bad fats such as Canola oil. 

However, strip away the sauces and the offering of bread, some salad, some dairy, some meat etc in a burger is probably better for you than spag bog or butter chicken or most so called Mexican crap.


----------



## toncils (17/10/13)

treefiddy said:


> Edit: NZ gets pavlova! I will continue to not eat McDonalds in protest.



I do that already, (except not in protest so much as self preservation).

...unless I'm drunk.


----------



## NewtownClown (17/10/13)

goomboogo said:


> Do they have food? I've only ever used McDonald's as a public toilet.


 Food? Only by a stretch of the definition..


----------



## mwd (17/10/13)

Bribie G said:


> I have a Maccas about six times a year, when travelling usually. I love the Angus Burgers but at the end of the day prefer Hungry Jacks.
> 
> 
> Cooking is my major hobby, probably over home brewing, so I always take note of ingredients, nutritional values etc. Problem with Maccas is the over use of sugar and salt and the use of bad fats such as Canola oil.


What's wrong with Canola oil ? Thought it was a healthier alternative to normal vegetable oil
http://www.fitday.com/fitness-articles/nutrition/healthy-eating/olive-oil-vs-canola-oil.html


----------



## Bribie G (17/10/13)

Well if you want to use an industrially processed solvent-extracted deodorised chemical fracked out of GMO seeds then that's fine. Don't come crying to me when you get macular degeneration 

I use home made Ghee, cold pressed coconut oil and extra virgin olive oil. And lard and dripping from contented free range animals. 

edit;


----------



## rheffera (17/10/13)

I think the country specific deal for america right now is Buy one 16 Patty hamburger, recieve free obesity!


----------



## jlm (17/10/13)

Bribie G said:


> People who sneer at Maccas are usually the same people who say "I don't watch Commercial Television or shop at Woolworths and never never eat white bread or drink tap water" etc.





Bribie G said:


> Well if you want to use an industrially processed solvent-extracted deodorised chemical fracked out of GMO seeds then that's fine. Don't come crying to me when you get macular degeneration
> 
> I use home made Ghee, cold pressed coconut oil and extra virgin olive oil. And lard and dripping from contented free range animals.
> 
> ...


Irony much?


----------



## Bribie G (17/10/13)

Not really, I prefer natural foods based on a bit of research from a personal health point of view, not on a snobby, "now I've got you you son of a Bogan Slut" point of view. 

If you keep things in balance it doesn't harm you to eat the odd Maccas and enjoy it for what it is. Then back to the yummy lard. :beerbang:


----------



## goomboogo (17/10/13)

Is it possible that some people don't eat at McDonald's because they tried it once and didn't like it?


----------



## jlm (17/10/13)

Bribie G said:


> Not really, I prefer natural foods based on a bit of research from a personal health point of view, not on a snobby, "now I've got you you son of a Bogan Slut" point of view.
> 
> If you keep things in balance it doesn't harm you to eat the odd Maccas and enjoy it for what it is. Then back to the yummy lard. :beerbang:


I see. But your point of view allows you to shit on other peoples choices in cooking oils. Carry on.


----------



## manticle (17/10/13)

Bribie G said:


> I have a Maccas about six times a year, when travelling usually. I love the Angus Burgers but at the end of the day prefer Hungry Jacks.
> 
> People who sneer at Maccas are usually the same people who say "I don't watch Commercial Television or shop at Woolworths and never never eat white bread or drink tap water" etc. Compared to a lot of restaurant foods such as Italian and Indian with not a veggie in sight and loaded with fats, burger joints actually provide a lot more nutrients.


Really? I sneer at them because they make shit burgers that are the size of a small biscuit. I love burgers, what maccas do to them is a travesty. Soggy, sweet bun, uniform overcooked patty, rubbish sauce and shitty lettuce. what's not to sneer at?

HJ is not a lot better. Good fish and chip shop burgers are the go for me (or the place near me that is just burgers and ******* great).

Your stereotypes are wrong. People probably don't eat mcdonalds if they think the food is shit. Some have socio-political reasons. I don't watch much commercial TV but I'm not dogmatic about it, I eat white bread from time to time and drink tap water quite often.

I'm also not called Alistair and I drink CUB products if and when I feel like it. Maccas make shit food that makes me feel ill and I'd rather spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## mwd (17/10/13)

Nothing wrong with Beef dripping or Bacon fat they can decoke arteries these days. Now where are my glasses can't see the screen
I fry my eggs in Canola. Maccas in Kuta Bali just has the normal fare nothing Indonesian I think.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/10/13)

On the rare occasion that I eat some Maccas or any of the big fast food offerings, I usually throw away the last few mouthfuls and swear to never eat that shit again.

With the one and only exception...........Red Rooster Classic Roast. No shit, I finish one of those and I've gotta hold myself back from ordering another.

Pumpkin, potato, carrot and peas in a takeaway :icon_drool2:


----------



## Forever Wort (17/10/13)

I sympathise with a lot of contradicting viewpoints in this thread. But +1 for tap water.

I try my best to avoid big corporations, not because they are always necessarily evil, rather because I would rather support small businesses. McDonalds fits into the former.

I also think their food is overpriced and tastes average compared to what I myself can cook or buy from other outlets - i.e. burger shops.

So for the most part I only find myself eating Maccas when I am in a group either a) traveling or B) drunk (or both) and I don't want to spoil the party.

RE the oil debate, I find it hard to ascertain the exact "healthiness" of different oils. It seems to depend on temperature, what you are cooking, etc. I just use extra virgin olive oil for everything as it seems to get decent write-ups most of the time.


----------



## petesbrew (17/10/13)

F##k it. I'm not ashamed to say I eat Macca's every now and again. Not saying that I love it, but when you're on the road on the way to a family holiday, it's something that's quick and easy and stinks out the car and leaves me saying "why did I order a medium sized meal?" and "when are they gonna bring back the bloody McOz?".
And there's no arguments with the kids. They love their happy meals and toys.

And when you're overseas at some point you feel like you've had enough of the local food, or you just couldn't be arsed being all worldly and cultural, and you just feel like a bit of Maccas, but then (as John Travolta's character from Pulp Fiction says) "They've got their little differences", like Le Big Mac, or beer. My fave in Thailand is the Samurai Pork Burger. It's pretty good.

And yes I do prefer a cornershop burger over Macca's. But cornershop burgers vary in size and quality. With Macca's you know what you're getting. (pure cowslop.. sometimes it's even hot!)

I wear my flamesuit with the zipper undone.


----------



## bum (17/10/13)

goomboogo said:


> Do they have food? I've only ever used McDonald's as a public toilet.


You worked in the kitchen, yeah?


----------



## bradsbrew (17/10/13)

E



petesbrew said:


> F##k it. I'm not ashamed to say I eat Macca's every now and again. Not saying that I love it, but when you're on the road on the way to a family holiday, it's something that's quick and easy and stinks out the car and leaves me saying "why did I order a medium sized meal?" and "when are they gonna bring back the bloody McOz?".
> And there's no arguments with the kids. They love their happy meals and toys.
> 
> And when you're overseas at some point you feel like you've had enough of the local food, or you just couldn't be arsed being all worldly and cultural, and you just feel like a bit of Maccas, but then (as John Travolta's character from Pulp Fiction says) "They've got their little differences", like Le Big Mac, or beer. My fave in Thailand is the Samurai Pork Burger. It's pretty good.
> ...


Exactly, Maccas is successful because you get consistency and convenience. You know its not as good as your favourite burgershop, you know its not the healthiest but you know exactly what you are getting. Good consistency and familiarity for the client is good business.


----------



## goomboogo (17/10/13)

bum said:


> You worked in the kitchen, yeah?


I never wash my hands when I go back to the kitchen and make the burgers.


----------



## tavas (17/10/13)

goomboogo said:


> I never wash my hands when I go back to the kitchen and make the burgers.


Is that the McAngus burger?


----------



## tavas (17/10/13)

Bribie G said:


> People who sneer at Maccas are usually the same people who say "I don't watch Commercial Television or shop at Woolworths and never never eat white bread or drink tap water" etc.


Could never work out why people don't drink tap water. Pay shiteloads for bottled and have your teeth fall out.


----------



## punkin (18/10/13)

OzPaleAle said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_availability_of_McDonald's_products
> 
> Has a nice list of the country specific products from around the world.
> The old Mc dees doesn't have a lot to offer me as a vego except a big mac no meat.... But still interesting list to look at.
> ...



That's a salad roll. -_-


----------



## Spiesy (18/10/13)

Bribie G said:


> Compared to a lot of restaurant foods such as Italian and Indian with not a veggie in sight and loaded with fats, burger joints actually provide a lot more nutrients.


You're funny.

EDIT: I should add that your "burger joints" is taken in the context of this thread, and the beginning of your post.
I.e. burger joints = McDonalds.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (18/10/13)

Last time we were in HK 4.5 years ago, we had Maccas for a change.

After 2 weeks of eating local food, the only time we got crook in the guts was eating it.

About to go again to HK, Macau and if I can convince SWMBO Shenzhen - she and I have sworn 'no Maccas'.

Macau Pork Chop Bun however....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/10/13)

manticle said:


> I eat white bread from time to time and drink tap water quite often.
> 
> .


Thats hardcore


----------



## manticle (18/10/13)

You should see me let loose on a devonshire tea mate.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/10/13)

I really do laugh when I see people looking at all the bottled water and trying to work our which one tastes the best....FFS....most of them are just filtered tap water.

I still cant work out why bottled water is more expensive than beer and petrol..

They must buy beer and distill the water out....then sell the last 5% as ethanol for E10


----------



## Phoney (18/10/13)

Forever Wort said:


> I also think their food is overpriced and tastes average compared to what I myself can cook or buy from other outlets - i.e. burger shops.


There is one exception to this where Maccas always wins. Airports in the morning.

Bacon & Egg Mcmuffin + hash brown + coffee = $7
Bacon & Egg Roll + coffee from anywhere else = $15 and up

Where everything else in airports costs at least twice as much as out in the real world, at least the franchise stores keep their prices consistent. That's about the only time I will eat from there.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/10/13)

Fck maccas, I'm getting Hungry Jacks for lunch. The burgers definitely _are_ better.


----------



## Fents (18/10/13)

Maccas Nuggets with a plain vanilla sundae OR thickshake to dip the nuggets in to, dont knock that shit until you try it.


----------



## JB (18/10/13)

In Tecoma they'll be serving up a steaming shit sandwich.



Ducatiboy stu said:


> I still cant work out why bottled water is more expensive than beer and petrol.


A conspiracy theory fella here at works swears that some large global corporation with the same corporate colours as Coca Cola bought all the water companies - jacked up the price - so that a bottle of water is more expensive than a can of coke.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/10/13)

Thats actually very close to reality. If you look on the label, most have CCA ( Coke-Cola Amital ) as the trademark owner.


----------



## billygoat (18/10/13)

The mineral water bottling facility near me has a big CUB sign at the front gate.


----------



## Not For Horses (18/10/13)

South Korea gets a bulgogi burger, Chile gets empanadas, Italy gets olive oil, parmesan, bresalo and pancetta and we get salad and iced coffee.
Aren't we adventurous.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/10/13)

we don't even get beet root on a regular burger.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (18/10/13)

A smarter bloke than I am once said about the McOz burger- "It takes more than a single, paper thin, anemic, bloody pissant piece of beetroot to make a hamburger Australian. If you want a real Australian hamburger, you gotta go to a little Greek cafe. Those are the blokes who make the tastiest stuff."


----------



## black_labb (18/10/13)

goomboogo said:


> Do they have food? I've only ever used McDonald's as a public toilet.


And the people eating the shit are happy for you to provide. They plumb things differently under those arches.


----------



## BadSeed (18/10/13)

Maccas, KFC, Hungry Jacks, Chicken Treat, Red Rooster etc etc.

They are all shite.
Do yourself a favour, check out the burger thread.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/10/13)

Yeah but occasionally one wants a burger that isn't real food.


----------



## smokenmirraz (18/10/13)

goomboogo said:


> Do they have food? I've only ever used McDonald's as a public toilet.


They are very conveniently located between home and the train station if the urgent need to shit water arises.


----------



## BadSeed (18/10/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Yeah but occasionally one wants a burger that isn't real food.



Each to their own and all that but....It's the food equivalent of Carlton cold.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (18/10/13)

The best thing about McDonald's is, whenever you're travelling overseas and you can't find a public toilet anywhere, Maccas always comes to the rescue.


----------



## BadSeed (18/10/13)

Black Devil Dog said:


> The best thing about McDonald's is, whenever you're travelling overseas and you can't find a public toilet anywhere, Maccas always comes to the rescue.


Good call, I have been guilty of having a McPiss in may cities around the world.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/10/13)

Each to their own and all that but....It's the food equivalent of Carlton cold.

I'm not arguing, it's worse really.


----------



## herbo (18/10/13)

billygoat said:


> The mineral water bottling facility near me has a big CUB sign at the front gate.


I worked there when I was at uni. A group of Americans owned it then. I think they were pissed at aussie wages so they sold up.

No one has mentioned royale with cheese. "No, they got the metric system there, they wouldn't know what the **** a Quarter Pounder is."


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/10/13)

Which = 113.3g.

Seems about right


----------



## Bizier (19/10/13)

This thread made me get McDonalds for breakfat (sic).

I had one too many last night. 500ml cans of Budvar are an awesome invention.


----------



## WarmBeer (19/10/13)

Fents said:


> Maccas Nuggets with a plain vanilla sundae OR thickshake to dip the nuggets in to, dont knock that shit until you try it're sober.


FTFY.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/10/13)

Apart from Shannon's Chips in Toowoomba back in the late 70's/early 80's. I rate KFC's chips smothered in the seasoning up there, as far as chips go.


----------



## Spiesy (19/10/13)

eungaibitter1 said:


> A smarter bloke than I am once said about the McOz burger- "It takes more than a single, paper thin, anemic, bloody pissant piece of beetroot to make a hamburger Australian. If you want a real Australian hamburger, you gotta go to a little Greek cafe. Those are the blokes who make the tastiest stuff."


A lot of said Greek hamburger/fish and chip joints are now being run by the Chinese, as the Greek's move up the socio-economic ladder.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/10/13)

Bizier said:


> This thread made me get McDonalds for breakfat (sic).
> 
> I had one too many last night. 500ml cans of Budvar are an awesome invention.


Kebab.

Nuff said


----------



## eungaibitter1 (19/10/13)

It was Rodney Rude who said that. Probably anywhere between 20-30 years ago. Can't be sure which tape it was on.


----------



## TSMill (19/10/13)

Here's a picture of their traditional Ethiopian happy meal:


----------



## Feldon (19/10/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> What's wrong with Canola oil ? Thought it was a healthier alternative to normal vegetable oil
> http://www.fitday.com/fitness-articles/nutrition/healthy-eating/olive-oil-vs-canola-oil.html


For the good oil on food oils check out this story that was run in the Age/SMH earlier this year.

Then butter your toast and go out and get some lard to fry your chips in. Good stuff.

http://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/oils-aint-oils-20130218-2elzb.html


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/10/13)

Good read, thanks for posting it.


----------



## brettprevans (19/10/13)

Maccas isnt even the equivalent of a tin of goo. At least a tin of goo started off life as all grain.
craft fourum isnt going to be all that positive to a megaswill/food place. 

Now if ur talking about operational efficiency etc then I give them top marks. As with CUB etc. But ur not talking about business models and operations/productions. 

I cant even refer to their stuff as food.


----------



## brettprevans (19/10/13)

Actually we could be being harsh. He just posted a link with country alternatives like curry maccas wtc. Its a talking point for marketing and cultural influence or at least what american business thinks of countries cultural foods.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (19/10/13)

I think Ronnie macdonno ran an unlucky sixth


----------



## bum (20/10/13)

http://www.theageofmammals.com/burgers/


----------



## Dave70 (21/10/13)

http://youtu.be/SI6zUHD9-Jw


----------



## maxim0200 (21/10/13)

A lot of said Greek hamburger/fish and chip joints are now being run by the Chinese, as the Greek's move up the socio-economic ladder.



Unfortunatly this seems to be all to common at most 'local' takeouts now, all run by asians and most have hopeless service and food.
That being said il goto them any day over mcsh*tters! :lol:

Next time you buy a burger from maccas pull off the bun and have a look at the 'bread', its like fairyfloss and bears no resembalance to real bread, its all air and suggar! And they charge you almost 10$ for it.


----------



## Bax (21/10/13)

I'm always interested in seeing what other fast food outlets offer around the world. 

Subways an interesting one. Along with different pizza toppings and what not. When it's 8pm and there's nothing to eat for dinner, sometimes you've just got to scrape the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Feldon (23/10/13)

Feldon said:


> For the good oil on food oils check out this story that was run in the Age/SMH earlier this year.
> 
> Then butter your toast and go out and get some lard to fry your chips in. Good stuff.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/oils-aint-oils-20130218-2elzb.html


For those interested in food oils and health, ABC-TV has a two-part series on food oils starting tomorrow night on the weekly _Catalyst _science programme (check local TV guides).

*The Heart of the Matter

Does high cholesterol really increase your risk of heart attacks?*

Is the role of cholesterol in heart disease really one of the biggest myths in the history of medicine?

For the last four decades we’ve been told that saturated fat clogs our arteries and high cholesterol causes heart disease. It has spawned a multi-billion dollar drug and food industry of “cholesterol free” products promising to lower our cholesterol and decrease our risk of heart disease.

But what if it all isn’t true? What if it’s never been proven that saturated fat causes heart disease?

In this special two part edition of Catalyst, Dr Maryanne Demasi investigates the science behind the claims that saturated fat causes heart disease by raising cholesterol.

http://www.abc.net.au/catalyst/stories/3861759.htm


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/10/13)

<3 catalyst.


----------



## OzPaleAle (23/10/13)

+1 for Catalyst
They had a good 2 part episode on sugars a little while back, was very interesting.
Fructose is the devil it seems.


----------



## Feldon (23/10/13)

OzPaleAle said:


> +1 for Catalyst
> They had a good 2 part episode on sugars a little while back, was very interesting.
> Fructose is the devil it seems.


There was a story in the UK _Guardian _yesterday on this very subject:

*Fructose: the poison index*

_A ruling on fructose boosts the powerful sugar industry, either by incompetence or collusion, but is based on pseudoscience._

The battle over the compound fructose now reaches new levels of obfuscation. The food industry is a strong – and loud, and rich – proponent, hard to ignore. The European Food and Safety Agency has just weighed in, in favour of the substitution of sucrose (table sugar: a disaccharide composed of the monosaccharides glucose and fructose) with fructose alone, the sweeter of the two – even to the point of allowing health claims for fructose on the packaging of processed foods.

And yet the scientific data on fructose says it is one of the most egregious components of the western diet, directly contributing to heart disease and diabetes, and associated with cancer and dementia. Nature magazine has just published a scathing indictment of fructose by Dr Lewis Cantley, one of the US's leading cancer researchers. But the EFSA says it sees no harm, justifying its stance on the basis that fructose has a lower glycaemic index than glucose.

The concept of glycaemic index is simple. This is how high your blood glucose rises after ingesting 50 grams of carbohydrate in any specific food, which is a measure of a food's generation of an insulin response, and is used as a way of showing a food's potential for weight gain. Glycaemic index is a proxy for how high your insulin level will rise, which determines whether that blood glucose will get shunted to fat cells for storage. Low-glycaemic-index diets promote blood sugar stability and are associated with weight loss. But the EFSA has missed the point. Glycaemic index is not the issue.

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/oct/21/fructose-poison-sugar-industry-pseudoscience


----------



## OzPaleAle (23/10/13)

Interesting.
There was something they mentioned on Catalyst about Fructose being stored as the type of fat that is around organs, where glucose\sucrose is stored as the under the skin(subcutaneous i think they called it?) type fat that doesn't have the same health implications as the organ clinging type.

Seems fructose makes things brown nicely so its used in bbq sauces\marinades, breads etc.


----------



## Feldon (29/10/13)

Feldon said:


> For those interested in food oils and health, ABC-TV has a two-part series on food oils starting tomorrow night on the weekly _Catalyst _science programme (check local TV guides).
> 
> *The Heart of the Matter
> 
> ...


The second part of 'The Heart of the Matter' is on _Catalyst_ this Thursday night on ABC-TV.

Meanwhile, this story has popped up on the ABC News website:

*Professor urges ABC to pull Catalyst episode on cholesterol drugs, says it could result in deaths*
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-10-28/professor-says-abc-catalyst-episode-could-result-in-deaths/5050866

The ABC has responded saying it stands by the programme and its claims and will put the second episode to air as scheduled.


----------

